# How I make a bow sock!



## Apex Predator (Jan 27, 2011)

Thought I would share this with my buddies.  I sew these things up a couple of times a year, cause I include one with every bow.  I have searched high and low for affordable material at the fabric store, but always draw a blank.  Every so often I find these blankets at Wallyworld.  The last ones I bought were camo.  One $18 blanket will make me 12 bow socks.  












I first draw out my lines to pattern as many 10"X80" pieces as I can from one blanket, and cutting them out with a good pair of scissors.  These have a dressed side and a fuzzy side.  I start by sewing in a string at the top.  I reverse the stitch several times at each end to triple or quadruple the stitch for strength.











Then I go the the bottom and double up a section about 3-4".  When this is sewed and turned inside out, it will give a 1/2" or so fabric cushion to the bottom.  I hope it will give it a little protection if the bow is dropped on the tip.






I then fold it in half lengthwise, with the fuzzy side out, and sew the bottom and around the side to within about 8" of the top opening where the draw string is. 






Then all that's left is to turn that sucker inside out, so that the finished side is on the outside.  Works great, and only costs around $1.50 to make.  I made a dozen this morning before work in about 1.5 hours.


----------



## Jayin J (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks like it will keep the bow warm too......


----------



## T.P. (Jan 27, 2011)

You made a dozen? Are you sending them out to members as a late Christmas present?

Nice work!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 27, 2011)

Those will do the job. Thanks for the tutorial!

T.P, I bet if you bought a bow, he would send you 2 socks.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm sure most of you can sew one of these without the tutorial.  What I wanted to share was how cheaply you can do it yourself.  The blanket idea really was an eye opener for me.   Some of those folks on the big auction site selling them for $15-20 will probably not appreciate it though!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 27, 2011)

Apex Predator said:


> I'm sure most of you can sew one of these without the tutorial.  What I wanted to share was how cheaply you can do it yourself.  The blanket idea really was an eye opener for me.   Some of those folks on the big auction site selling them for $15-20 will probably not appreciate it though!



Good job Marty!!!! I pick up the blankets when I find a pattern I like. I also pick up flannel or fleece in the "cloth" section of Wallyworld, in different patterns sometimes, 2 yds will give you at least 4 or 5 for LB's. My only change is I will sometimes hand stitch a thin section of leather for the strength at the bottom, but you did it to with over lapping the material!!!!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 27, 2011)

Jake Allen said:


> Those will do the job. Thanks for the tutorial!
> 
> T.P, I bet if you bought a bow, he would send you 2 socks.



I wouldn't have enough money to buy _sock _right now...


----------



## rapid fire (Jan 27, 2011)

If you are ever near a Joan's fabric store, you can pick up all the fabric you want for a good price.  Make sure to take a coupon with you as well.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 27, 2011)

We make them from WallyWorld blankets, too-the ones we make are very similar to yours.


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 28, 2011)

That is very nice Marty.  Thanks for sharing.  Dan


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 28, 2011)

I bet your smoke pole will fit in it too Marty. I thinking about putting a sling on one were I can unstring my bow and put on my back for a drag out when I get lucky and don't quarter the critter. Mike


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 28, 2011)

You got more talents than me Marty!!!


----------

